# Let's see Rex kiss this one!!!



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hi All
Has anyone ever caught one of these before :?: 
It can't be real :shock:  
Apparently it was washed ashore in Tampa Bay.
:!:


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Its a fake


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Yep! I recon your right!!!!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Interesting but fake. With a gob full of teeth like that, it would starve to death
I think I feel a bit sorry for the dog that got mutilated to make it. the front fangs look as though they may belong to a Gaboon viper (snake). Wouldnt swim real good, and wouldn"t see too well under water either.
"Gowon Rex.........ge it a wee peck now" :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers all Andybear

PS It may be a spangled emporer  (not)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Could it be a mother-in-law fish?


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Andybear, thats no snake!
Some kind of prehistoric gnashers.
Come to think of it my mother in law is getting on a bit.

Ian


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Oooooh Richo, I'm staying clear of that one.

Looks more like something out of a baboon


----------

